# A member on my web site posted this --  (Dump Cake)



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2014)

I thought this was freakin awesome ! His 12 year old daughter made a dump cake cake for Fathers Day.  Funny stuff.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 28, 2014)

That was so sweet!


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 28, 2014)

cool!


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 28, 2014)

cool!


----------



## bobble (Jun 28, 2014)

That's Real Art!


----------



## Karikeller11 (Jun 28, 2014)

That is priceless!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jun 28, 2014)

That is too cool. []  ~Mike


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 29, 2014)

You gotta "DIG THAT" lol


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 30, 2014)

Lol, next it will be a privvy dig. Might not wanna eat it but at least you could probe it out, maybe find a miniature puce eagle?? []


----------



## tftfan (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2014)

I was thinking of a privy cake. All you would need to do is make the hole deeper in the middle and put a little tripod and pulley over it.Scatter some little bottles around  and Waaaa laaa Butt cake for everyone [8D]


----------



## deenodean (Jul 3, 2014)

Neat-o ..


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tjat is the coolest cake i have ever seen


----------

